
Open Source PaaS Built on Docker - neokya
https://github.com/ooyala/atlantis
======
johnhenry
I've been following PaaSs built on docker for a while, and it seems like the
new swarm mode in version 1.12 makes them pretty much obsolete. I was a huge
fan of deis (deis.io), but it seems like they are pivoting away from docker to
do something different (deis.com). At this point, think docker has become big
enough such that building a platform on top of it is pretty much redundant,
but something like this may prove useful for more modular container systems
such as rkt.

~~~
jacques_chester
My brief skim over the Swarm announcement was that, while it focuses on the
orchestration problem, it's not a fully-fledged PaaS. It's somewhere closer to
where Kubernetes is working.

Essentially, you turn on a swarm and then ... oh, I still need routing. And
service injection. And I need something to build the app. Something to hold
the images. I guess I need standard debugging interfaces. Standard performance
measurement. And ... and ... and ...

PaaSes require a _lot_ of engineering.

Disclosure: I work for Pivotal on the fringes of one such PaaS, Cloud Foundry.

~~~
gamedna
PaaSes also require a lot of operational prowess. Once you have the
engineering prototype up and running, keeping it running is a whole other
story.

~~~
jacques_chester
This is also true.

At Pivotal we dogfood the latest releases of Cloud Foundry by deploying it to
Pivotal Web Services: our public, we-make-money-from-this, there-are-legal-
and-marketing-consequences-for-fucking-up cloud service.

By and large, nobody notices when we do it. BOSH is pretty good at that stuff.

------
dnsco
This project has not been updated since February. Cursory searches are not
showing more active forks. It might be interesting to look at the code for
educational purposes, but I wouldn't recommend building on this.

------
ryanbertrand
Last commit 6 months ago

------
FabioFleitas
How does this compare against dokku
([https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku))?

~~~
grogs
Also deis and flynn. [http://deis.io/](http://deis.io/)
[https://flynn.io/](https://flynn.io/)

There's quite a few options in this area. I've recently started using dokku
for personal projects. My current plan is to migrate to deis in future if/when
I want multiple nodes.

~~~
tracker1
If you're only targetting 2-3 systems for redundancy (each the same apps), you
could configure them exactly the sime behind a load balancer, then have each
deploy just run to all 2-3. Did this as a POC early last year.

~~~
corobo
How do you handle databases in that configuration?

~~~
tracker1
In that case, it was using Azure Tables and an ElasticSearch cluster. Also,
you'd probably want to manage databases used by multiple systems outside your
dokku anyway, but I would just assume use a DBaaS offering given an option is
suitable, I have less desire to manage a database/backups, etc.

------
sandGorgon
Very cool - there is Convox who does this as well.

one question - there have been a few open source PAAS out there for a while.
But no real competitor to Heroku till now. What's missing ?

~~~
yannski
You mean like Scalingo [http://scalingo.com](http://scalingo.com) ? ;-)

Disclaimer: I'm a co-founder

~~~
sandGorgon
interesting.. serious advice: get a SAAS marketing expert. Pay whatever they
want. Your discoverability is really bad.

~~~
yannski
Thanks for the advice. We'll do that.

------
jaytaylor
Really pleased to see that they've open-sourced this work! I interviewed at
Ooyala back in 2013 when they were just getting started on this project so
it's quite satisfying to see how far they've taken this project!

------
oelmekki
This looks cool. I'm using dokku to do that and I'm very satisfied with it,
but I would like something closer to core docker experience, which would make
it easier to integrate with other tools/process (like swarm, which not to have
on dokku is a big problem).

This is where I want to see docker go, being able to handle zero downtime
deployment without pain, good luck!

------
dstroot
I don't understand why this was necessary given Swarm, Mesos, Kubernetes,
AWS... Can someone elaborate?

~~~
irabinovitch1
Unfortunately, none of those services or projects existed when we first
started building Atlantis at Ooyala. I haven't been at Ooyala for a while now,
so not sure what their plans are for this project now that open source tooling
with wider support exists.

~~~
jacques_chester
This is a good reason.

I hear similar questions about Cloud Foundry: "why did you write Diego instead
of using Kubernetes?" \-- because Kubernetes didn't exist. "Why BOSH instead
of Terraform?" \-- Terraform didn't exist (and has different opinions,
anyhow). "Why Garden instead of Docker?" \-- Docker just didn't exist. And so
on.

I call it NIYS: Not Invented Yet Syndrome.

Disclosure: I work for Pivotal, which donates the majority of engineering on
Cloud Foundry.

------
bognition
Super cool! I've been using Singularity
([https://github.com/hubspot/singularity](https://github.com/hubspot/singularity))
for the last year and love it.

(Also I work at HubSpot where Singularity was developed)

------
qboxio
Don't forget supergiant.io which addresses the very kludgey way that Docker
addresses stateful distributed apps

~~~
fapjacks
Your software, right?

------
blakeyrat
I assume the "aaS" stands for "as a service", but what's the P stand for?

And yes, I looked at the link. It uses "PaaS" without defining it.

~~~
rfrey
Platform as a Service - applies to services like Heroku and the like.

~~~
blakeyrat
Would it really have been that hard to type the word "platform"? Sigh.

Thanks.

~~~
hnbroseph
it's not exactly esoteric. paas, saas, iaas are broadly used terms and have
been for a while.

